# Rikon vs. Grizzly Band saw



## jrflat (Nov 2, 2009)

So I am buying a new band saw to replace a small little Delta band saw I have had for many years and I am having trouble deciding between the Grizzly G0555X and the Rikon 10-325. At first glance the Grizzly is cheaper at $695.00 compared to the Rikon at $800. The Grizz only has a 6 inch cutting height where the Rikon has 13. I can add another 6 inches with the riser that is about $70 through Grizz but then add on the shipping and I am looking at about $860 for the Grizz. The Rikon I can buy direct through the Woodcraft store about 20 minutes away and pick it up myself with no shipping costs. Right now I am leaning towards the Rikon. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

The only experience I have is with the Rikon and I couldn't be more happy with a purchase than I was/am with the 10-325. The couple of very minor issues that I've had with this BS were handled very professionally and promptly by the excellent Customer Service Dept. at Rikon.

If there is a feature on the 10-325 that needs attention from Rikon it would be the tension indicator. The one on my saw is worthless and I've also seen others complain about theirs. This is something that is not unusual for many bandsaws so it's not what I would consider a deal killer. I pretty much just tension the blade to where I have about a ¼" of play and that seems to work well for me.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

After using both a large Oliver and large Laguna at school I realized that my Delta 14" was inadequate. The saws at school were good and underwhelming, respectively.

I purchased a Griz G0514x2 (19"). And WOW!! It is an absolutely superb band saw. It was a Christmas present from me to me and every time that I use the saw I thank me for the band saw.

If the G0555 is only half as good as the 514 you will be happy. As for the Rinkon, I've only looked at them in stores and at shows. I can't say anything either way about a Rinkon.

BTW - I would avoid riser blocks on any band saw. The physics of the design of band saws in general leave doubt in what's left of my mind as to the long term reliability of any band saw with riser blocks.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I have the Rikon 10-325, a Christmas present from me to me. First I should preface my input by saying that I am a beginner with the bandsaw. This is my first bandsaw and I've only used one a handful of times before getting this one. 
That said, I agree with Dave above that the tension indicator is not accurate, but with the help of The Band Saw Book?? from Duginski?? (thanks Bill) I was able to adequately install and tension the blade. The tool certainly has a powerful enough motor at 1.5hp for any job I've thrown at it so far. I have not resawed anything yet but the 13" capacity is one feature that drew me to this saw over others. I also like the larger cast iron table, not sure how big the Griz's table is. I got mine on sale at Woodcraft for $699 in November. Easy to setup and adjust. Local pickup is another big plus.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Honestly, you can't compare the those two models. The Rikon Deluxe band saw is more like Grizzly's 14" resaw bandsaw priced at 925$ + shipping. So between the two models you suggested, I would definetly shoot for the RIKON.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Colt's right, the two saws are quite different*

The Rikon being a rather talll welded frame and the Grizzly cast iron with a riser. Al my BSs are welded frames, Craftsman 14", Min Max 18" and Grizzly 19" and I've had no issues with tracking or resawing. The Craftsman 1 HP was impressive in resawing 3" stock but is underpowered.
The others have 3 HP motors. no problems. I would probably stick with a 1/2" 3TPI blade on a 14" for resawing. All other things being equal...sort of my choice would be Rikon although I'm a big Grizzly fan too. This may be helpful: http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_10-325_video.htm


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Grizzly*

I had never even heard of Rikon until reading this tread. I do have two Grzzly band saws, a 14" and a 17". 

My recommendation would be to pass on the 14" Griz and go with the 17". The 14" is a toy by comparison.

The seventeen has 2hp, 240v and does not lack for power and has a max cutting hieght of 12" although I've not tried re-sawing anything that tall yet but with a 1/2" 4 TPI blade it resaws through 6" cherry like butter. It cuts curves and tracks nicely. It has two dust ports for great dust removal, a large table and a nice fence. I like the guide system and is easy to adjust and changing blades is quick and easy. This saw cuts smoothly and quietly and I have no complaints. 

Best of luck, Bret


----------



## jrflat (Nov 2, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input everyone! I am still leaning toward the Rikon, I will let you know.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I have the Rikon 10-325 (about a month now) and it is a great BS. Very easy to set up. I had it running in no time. The quality is excellent. I have resawn with it and made bandsaw boxes all with no problem. You can't go wrong with this saw.

Red


----------



## jrflat (Nov 2, 2009)

*Bought the Rikon*

I finally got to Woodcraft yesterday and bought the Rikon, they did not have any in stock at the store so they had to order it and the guy at the store told me if I could wait an extra week he would push the order out and I would benefit from an extra $100 off due to a sale that starts next week. It sounded like a good idea at the time but now I have to wait two weeks to get it and I am chomping at the bit already!!!


----------

